# Information on some horses



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 7, 2008)

Would like pictures and information on some of these ponies.J-J Painted Apache 136207A, Winks Showdeo Tradition 120562A

Winks Myrrah 134947A and last B&L's Bar G 's Rock E Mr. Trump 140463A

Any information about these horses or pictures would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Lewella (Sep 7, 2008)

If you go to http://www.platteridgefarm.com/bearped.html and click on his name a photo of J-J's Painted Apache will come up. I don't know of any photos of the other three. If anyone has one of Trump it would be Ron Christianson.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Lewella


----------



## psfponies (Sep 15, 2008)

Ron Christianson of Sonara Acres had B&L's Bar G 's Rock E Mr. Trump at one time not sure if he still does. I saw him in a video he is a bay.

Here is a link to his site http://www.geocities.com/sonaraacres/

Kay

psfponies


----------



## Lewella (Sep 15, 2008)

Ron sold Trump a long time ago and he has never been transferred. He was long gone already when I was at Ron's the first time in 2002.


----------

